# Acker's Superstar xbessae 'cow hollow'



## LWSIS (Oct 19, 2007)

Has anyone seen any of this Chuck Acker cross bloom yet? I have a flask that I am impatiently waiting to see the results from. Larry


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2007)

Patience Grasshopper!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2007)

You could drop Chuck an email, quite often he knows.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 21, 2007)

No I haven't but this forum is for when you HAVE photos, not when you're looking for them.

e-spice


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 21, 2007)

LWSIS said:


> Has anyone seen any of this Chuck Acker cross bloom yet? I have a flask that I am impatiently waiting to see the results from. Larry



I don't have that one but I do have Superstar X Grande and Superstar X MDC. I am as anxious for photos of my new crosses as you are. That's what keeps our hobby so interesting.....and makes Orchid Forums a fun place to ask questions. Sharing and learning is what it is all about. 

I do have Summer Sun, Ackers Sunstar, and Sunset Magic in low bud. I will post them when they bloom. I'm sure anyone will be happy to post a pic of any new cross when they bloom. Keep asking.

Grandma


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2007)

Most of the crosses are posted here, I haven't seen Ackers Superstar x besseae yet, though.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey, has this cross been named yet?! I will post photos later.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 30, 2010)

has not been named yet


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2010)

Hmmmm, I better take some good fotos then, thanx, :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2010)

Phrag Acker's Superstar x besseae










Yes, I know I still suck as a photographer.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL. Really pretty color on that one. But it looks crowded on that first shot - you've got a regular jungle going on there Eric. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2010)

Nah, I got some more Elfa rolling racks so I'll be going vertical!


----------



## Bolero (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey nice photos, that is a great looking hybrid.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Phrag Acker's Superstar x besseae
> 
> Yes, I know I still suck as a photographer.



The first one is cool, but for the 2nd you tried to focus on the girl's pict!!! Jean


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2010)

e-spice said:


> No I haven't but this forum is for when you HAVE photos, not when you're looking for them.
> 
> e-spice



Is there even a forum here for non-photo threads?


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 1, 2010)

sometimes it's kinda unclear where to post stuff. in instances like that, i guess....


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2010)

likespaphs has a point - why not make a - _Suggestions Welcome_, if you feel a new category is needed?


Kevin said:


> Is there even a forum here for non-photo threads?


Sure! Actually there's more categories for non photos, photos is the most commonly used one.
As for this thread it could have been in _Wanted_, IMO one does not have to be selling or wanting to by an item to list in this category. On the other hand it's probably going to be read no matter where you put it!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> The first one is cool, but for the 2nd you tried to focus on the girl's pict!!! Jean


That's my cousin Claudia Jordan [former Deal or no Deal Lady #1!!]. I'm mad because I thought I had the focus right.


----------



## luvsorchids (Feb 1, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> The first one is cool, but for the 2nd you tried to focus on the girl's pict!!! Jean



I wonder what Freud would say about that oke:.

Susan


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2010)

Bottom photo looks a lot like Don Wimber.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 2, 2010)

Likes very nice


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2010)

I think it has a better shape than a Don Wimber and the color is certainly deeper, more toward tomato soup!


----------

